# Modern Arnis Demos



## stickarts (Jul 5, 2009)

One of my students had fun today putting together clips from some of my demos and training sessions.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow, I haven't seen anyone do the redonda stick-speed drill you started off with there for a long time!


----------



## MJS (Jul 5, 2009)

Great clip!:ultracool


----------



## stickarts (Jul 6, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Wow, I haven't seen anyone do the redonda stick-speed drill you started off with there for a long time!


 
I still do lots of the "old" stuff!"  I love the basics.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for posting the clip, love it.


----------

